# Late 60's/70's Jacques Anquetil Cycling Road Bike



## Crazy8 (Aug 29, 2013)

This was another CL find this week for $50.  The owner kept the Huret Derailleurs and Mafac Comp brakes.  Hoping to get a nice set of Mafac 2000's and Campy Derailleur set to replace them.  It's either that or turn it into a fixie.

Not much info on this bike anywhere so if anyone has any info, please pass it along.  Learned a lot about Anquetil over the past couple days.  Interesting family life I must say!


----------

